# Exciting times!



## Ali&Mark (Feb 16, 2018)

Good afternoon all - we are newbies to this forum.

We are in the process of buying a little coffee shop in the Scottish Highlands- it's a place we've visited many times as customers and now have the opportunity to own it.

While waiting for the solicitors and estate agents and surveyors to do their thing, we are trying to find a good 1-day introductory barista training course to get us started. Can anyone recommend one in the East Anglia/Midlands region or suggest a good trainer who would be in a position to rent out their knowledge and expertise?

Ali & Mark


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Sorry cant hlep with your questions . What kind of coffee shop is it at the moment ? Cafe? Specialty Coffee? Do you have any experience of making coffee at home currently ? If it's currently specialty and you want to keep it as such then one day it gonna be a lot to learn.


----------



## Jony (Sep 8, 2017)

Maybe you have left this a little late in the day for training, I would of trained for at least a year before I did open a coffee shop, and as above says. Do you have any knowledge of Coffee previously and what coffee you be serving.


----------



## ZappyAd (Jul 19, 2017)

Bella barista are near Northampton - I believe they run courses through their academy. You could ask if they can tailor something to get you up and running.


----------

